# is this a good place to get a puppy



## kinggs (Apr 21, 2010)

i'ld like get some opinions about a kennel/puppy. i'm looking at buying a puppy from a kennel named hhh kennels here in georgia. i just want some thoughts on the kennel and the puppies available (more the parents i guess) they have the pedigree for the mother, she said it just wasnt posted. thx for any feedback. there is just so much that goes into this, especially this being my first time purchasing/owning a GSD. once again thx


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HHHKennels
This kennel looks like the dogs are working, higher drives and caters to the law enforcement crowd. If this is your first GSD, may be a handful for you. Are you planning on doing sportwork? I would go with a lower drive pup(the breeder can tell you if that is possible with their lines) if you just want a companion. The dogs are beautiful at HHH!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't personally know anything about this kennel. What do you want the dog for and what drew you to this kennel?

They look like they place in law enforcement which is nice (although from what I can see from past pups they are all detection dogs and not dual purpose- not sure if that matters to you) and I would want more information on that since from what I can see the dogs that they are using as breeding stock are not actual police K9s so I'm not sure how they've been tested as actual working dogs. There are some generic statements about drive but that doesn't really tell me anything. I would want videos of the parents working if I was looking for a working prospect. The pedigree behind the Sire looks strong, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything.

The only other question I would ask is about health checks. Are the parents hip and elbow certified? I didn't see anything about that in my quick perusal of the website.


----------

